# Is long fist effective?



## qianfeng (May 26, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone who has experience with long fist could tell me if it is a good style or not. My sifu is of the opinion that most of long fist is as he calls it &#33457;&#25331;&#32483;&#33151; "flowery fist and embriodery kicks". I wonder if this is true? The only long fist i have seen is the wushu versions with a lock of windmilling of the arms with no power. so yeah... Does anyone have videos of traditional longfist forms?

P.S
I think his slightly biased lol. He doesnt mention pigua quan having a lot of arms windmilling LOL!


----------



## punisher73 (May 26, 2014)

Here is the first set learned from Wing Lam's northern long fist program.  The long fist does use lots of big movements to train whole body usage and then in application those movements become smaller and more compact while retaining their power.

As with all styles, if it is effective is based on how one is taught and trained and their understanding of how to use it.


----------



## clfsean (May 26, 2014)

Yes it's effective as anything else & was stated it depends on how you were taught. 

I spent Friday night training with Sifu Kisu, the choreographer of "The Last Avatar" & other stuff. I wouldn't want to cross him up. He was taught properly & experimented with his Buk Siu Lum on his own to know exactly how to make it go.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2014)

qianfeng said:


> &#33457;&#25331;&#32483;&#33151;



My Sanda Shifu said that about a lot of martial artists.....not so much the arts they trained :lol:

Already been said.....real long fist is very effective.

The thing is much of the "Long Fist" you see these days is the modern wushu version which is more acrobatic than martial


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 26, 2014)

qianfeng said:


> Does anyone have videos of traditional longfist forms?



The long fist system has all the 

- jab, cross, hook, uppercut, hammer fist, back fist, ...
- front kick, side kick, roundhouse kick, crescent kick, ...

If you add Shuai Chiao (Chinese wrestling) into it, you will have Sanda/Sanshou that does not require boxing or MT.

Here is a traditional long fist form. There is nothing fancy in it. The long fist system is the mother of all TCMA systems. Even the Taiji, praying mantis, ... system came from it. If you want to build a solid foundation in TCMA, the long fist system can be your "base".


----------



## qianfeng (May 27, 2014)

thanks havent seen traditional long fist form before looks quite a bit different. And slapping noise Lmao! How does he make it...


----------



## qianfeng (May 27, 2014)

Yeah it looks a whole different to the wushu stuff i have seen!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 27, 2014)

This is my favor.


----------

